# Using Z Scale Couplers on N Scale Rolling Stock



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

MR published an interesting article for using Z scale couplers on N scale cars, for a more realistic (scale-wise) look.....

Z Scale Couplers on N Scale Cars


----------



## SD40Tom (May 15, 2020)

I have used z scale couplers for the pilots on a few of my steam locomotives, they work quite well.


----------

